# Small Flock Of Pigeons



## karenne (Oct 24, 2007)

*small flock of pigeons*

I have a small flock of different kind of pigeons in my apartment that are flying freely throughout the house. The very first one that got us hooked to pigeons was hurt of pecking order on the back of its neck, wings, back and she could fly only so high but she would run. But my boyfriend put her in a card board box at work and feed it crumbs and water but she wouldnt eat the crumbs. On Friday he brought it home and thats when we started taking care of her and nursed her back to health. We put her in a cage at night. Since I worked nights. I would bring her out during the day and while she was out she would lay on my arm or chest while I was sleeping and when I took baths she would even take baths with me and thats how she started trusting us. Then she start going outside and she would watch for my boyfriend to come home from work and she would coo and do a little dance to let me know that he was home and she would even do it in the bedroom window..Then he started taking her on motorcycle rides and one evening he took her for a ride to another town and she got blown out of the backpack due to the zipper coming undone and he didnt realize it until he got to the place that he was going. We also have other pigeons as well but there not friendly like this one yet..They are different breeds of pigeons plus a Albino dove and a parakeet. So we totally understand where you are with the flock of pigeons on trust and finding places to land because the bird we lost. She liked landing on heads and shoulders. and I did make a homepage incase you wanted to look at her homepage

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r41/karenne30/Baby memories 22/


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I loved the pix of your pigeon. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. The bird looked so adorable. Baby was probably a wonderful pet to have around.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry about Baby.  I was the one that took the information on 911 Pigeon Alert. I'm sorry that no one has reported finding Baby as yet but her file will be there should someone come across her and report to us.


----------

